# Ablöseregelung mit 3-Punkt Schrittreglern



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 November 2022)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich eine Ablöseregelung, d.h. die Stellgrößen zweier Regler wirken in Min- oder Max-Auswahl auf das gleiche Stellglied, mit zwei Schrittreglern sinnvoll umsetzen lässt? Wenn beispielsweise mein Stellglied ein 3-Punkt Stellventil mit Auf / Zu-Befehlen ohne Stellungsrückmeldung ist.

Bei Stellgliedern mit analoger Vorgabe oder 3-Punkt mit Stellungsrückmeldung ist das ja kein Problem. Aber bei zwei Schrittreglern lässt sich aus den Befehlen von Reglern wie im Siemens-Umfeld CONT_S oder PID_3Step nicht mehr eine Max-Auswahl treffen.

Im aktuellen Fall habe ich zwar eine Stellungsrückmeldung, aber bei Ventilen mit Potentiometern verstellt sich dieses so oft, dass ich gerne ohne Rückmeldung auskommen würde.


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2022)

Ich hab mal mit einem virtuellen Istwert "gebastelt".
Also den Istwert nachgeführt an Hand der Laufzeit auf / zu.
Hat mittelprächtig funktioniert.


----------



## winnman (12 November 2022)

Wie sol man deine Regelstrecke verstehen, warum 2 Regler?
Kannst du nicht ev. schon den SW da entsprechend selektieren oder verändern


----------



## Heinileini (12 November 2022)

Problem 1:


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich eine Ablöseregelung, d.h. die Stellgrößen zweier Regler wirken in Min- oder Max-Auswahl auf das gleiche Stellglied, mit zwei Schrittreglern sinnvoll umsetzen lässt?
> ...
> Aber bei zwei Schrittreglern lässt sich aus den Befehlen von Reglern wie im Siemens-Umfeld CONT_S oder PID_3Step nicht mehr eine Max-Auswahl treffen.


Stimmt. Man muss mit jedem der beiden SchrittRegler einen eigenen Aufwärts-/AbwärtsZähler ansteuern. Dann kann man die beiden ZählerStände per Min- oder MaxAuswahl wieder auf das eine Stellglied schalten.
Wenn das Stellglied aber seinerseits die Ansteuerung per "Schritt" erwartet, dann muss man aus die Zahl des ausgewählten Reglers wieder in eine Ausgabe von Schritt-Impulsen umwandeln.
Die Verwendung der Regler mit Ausgabe des Ergebnisses in Form von Schritten stellt also einen unnötigen, recht aufwändigen Umweg dar.
Warum ist denn die Wahl auf diese ReglerTypen gefallen?
Wenn es Dir darum geht, diese Umwandlung einer Zahl in Anzahl Schritte nicht selbst stricken zu müssen, könntest Du einen weiteren Regler dieses Typs verwenden (= "missbrauchen"):
PropotionalRegler, KP=1, Istwert konstant auf 0, Sollwert die Min-/Max-Auswahl.

Problem 2:


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn beispielsweise mein Stellglied ein 3-Punkt Stellventil mit Auf / Zu-Befehlen ohne Stellungsrückmeldung ist.
> ...
> Im aktuellen Fall habe ich zwar eine Stellungsrückmeldung, aber bei Ventilen mit Potentiometern verstellt sich dieses so oft, dass ich gerne ohne Rückmeldung auskommen würde.


Das ist aber ein gaaanz anderes Thema.
Gibt denn Dein Ventil ausser dem proportionalen (Poti-)Wert auch so banale Meldungen aus, wie Endlage-Min-erreicht bzw. Endlage-Max-erreicht (die nicht vom PotiSignal abgeleitet sind)?
Warum verstellt sich das Poti denn so oft? Das hört sich ja sehr nach einem mechanischen Problem an. 
Ist der mechanische VerstellWinkel des Ventils etwa grösser als mechanische VerstellWInkel des Potis, so dass durch Anfahren einer EndStellung des Ventils die Stellung des PotiGehäuses mit Gewalt verdreht wird?
Ggfs ein geeignetes Poti mit genügend grossem VerstellWinkel anbauen?
Oder starker Verschleiss des Potis? Dann raus mit dem Poti und rein mit den beiden Meldungen der Endlagen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mit einem virtuellen Istwert "gebastelt".
> Also den Istwert nachgeführt an Hand der Laufzeit auf / zu.
> Hat mittelprächtig funktioniert.


Das habe ich auch schon gemacht. Aber da muss man immer eine Sonderlogik vorsehen, damit der Antrieb auch bei Erreichen der berechneten Endlagen 0 bzw. 100% noch weitertaktet, weil nach langem Betrieb im Regelbereich die Abweichung von berechneter zu realer Stellung schon mal groß voneinander abweichen kann. Aktuell habe ich nicht einmal Endlagenmeldungen, womit man die virtuelle Stellung von Zeit zu Zeit abgleichen kann.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 November 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Wie sol man deine Regelstrecke verstehen, warum 2 Regler?
> Kannst du nicht ev. schon den SW da entsprechend selektieren oder verändern


Im aktuellen Fall handelt es sich um die "Restauration" einer Lüftungsanlage, da wird über einen Heizkreismischer die Zulufttemperatur geregelt, und einen kontinuierlichen Frostschutz gibt es anhand der Rücklauftemperatur im Heizkreis, also nach Standard. Wenn die Rücklauftemperatur unter einen Wert wie 5°C fällt, wird der Mischer geöffnet um mindestens diese Temperatur zu halten damit es nicht zum Auslösen des Frostschutzes kommt.
Aber solche Ablöseregelungen habe ich öfters, z. B. primär wird ein Durchfluss geregelt, aber bestimmte Druckwerte dürfen nicht überschritten werden, d.h. wenn der Druckt steigt über den Grenzwert greift der Druckregler und begrenzt den Durchflussregler.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Gibt denn Dein Ventil ausser dem proportionalen (Poti-)Wert auch so banale Meldungen aus, wie Endlage-Min-erreicht bzw. Endlage-Max-erreicht (die nicht vom PotiSignal abgeleitet sind)?
> Warum verstellt sich das Poti denn so oft? Das hört sich ja sehr nach einem mechanischen Problem an.
> Ist der mechanische VerstellWinkel des Ventils etwa grösser als mechanische VerstellWInkel des Potis, so dass durch Anfahren einer EndStellung des Ventils die Stellung des PotiGehäuses mit Gewalt verdreht wird?
> Ggfs ein geeignetes Poti mit genügend grossem VerstellWinkel anbauen?
> Oder starker Verschleiss des Potis? Dann raus mit dem Poti und rein mit den beiden Meldungen der Endlagen.


Das ist so gut wie immer bei Stellantrieben für Heizkreise der Fall. Selbst bei neuen Antrieben mit einem Poti, gleicht man die Endwerte einmal ab, am nächsten Tag stehen bei einer Endlage schon wieder 5% und nicht 0% an. Für die Regelung gerade im unteren Bereich ist das schlecht, weil der Regelkreis dann im unteren Bereich nicht geschlossen ist. Das ist halt möglichst billiger Krams, wobei Stellantriebe bei denen sich die Stellung direkt als 4-20 mA Signal vorgeben lässt, wesentlich besser regeln, auch wenn der interne Aufbau vermutlich ähnlich günstig ist.


----------



## ducati (13 November 2022)

Also 3 Möglichkeiten, falls ich jetzt das Problem richtig verstanden habe:
1. 2 normale Regler mit stetigem Stellausgang 0...100% verwenden, daraus Max Auswahl und das stetige Signal dann in Schrittsignal für den Abtrieb umwandeln
2. Der Rücklauftempregler schreibt sein Stellsignal in die untere Begrenzung vom Zulufttempregler
3. Stellantrieb gegen einen mit stetigem Signal austauschen

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gemacht. Aber da muss man immer eine Sonderlogik vorsehen, damit der Antrieb auch bei Erreichen der berechneten Endlagen 0 bzw. 100% noch weitertaktet, weil nach langem Betrieb im Regelbereich die Abweichung von berechneter zu realer Stellung schon mal groß voneinander abweichen kann. Aktuell habe ich nicht einmal Endlagenmeldungen, womit man die virtuelle Stellung von Zeit zu Zeit abgleichen kann.


Ich hatte eine Referenzfahrt einfach über die Max. Schließzeit gebaut. Muss natürlich die Mechanik hergeben.
Evtl. kannst du mit einem Stromrelais die Endlage erkennen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 November 2022)

Hört sich zu komplex an.

Mal ganz einfach gedacht;
Wenn es eine Ablöseregelung ist / begrenzungsregler, dann lass sie auch ablösen.
bei kleiner/gleich 5°C den Begrenzungsregler einschalten, und Prozessregler aus.
Nach eine Hysterese z.b. 2°C wieder rückwärts
Sprich bei großer/gleich 7°C den Begrenzungsregler ausschalten, und Prozessregler ein.

Dan ist auch die Stellungsrückmeldung egal.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2022)

Nun macht es doch nicht noch komplizierter! So wie es im Normalfall gemacht wird, hat Heinileini in #4 beschrieben und ducati hat es in #8 in seiner Zusammenfassung unter Punkt 1 erwähnt. Die Möglichkeit, das stetige Signal in ein Dreipunkt-Signal mittels eines nachgeschalteten Dreipunktreglers zu bilden, ist ebenfalls die beste und einfachste Lösung, entsprechende Reglereinstellung und Istwertvorgabe voraus gesetzt.

Wenn man sich einen eigenen Baustein für die Wandlung auf Dreipunkt und ohne Stellungsrückmeldung kreiert, dann sollte man die Steuersignale bei 0% und bei 100% einfach zum Referenzieren anstehen lassen. Ich habe noch keinen Stellantrieb gesehen, der intern nicht in den Endlagen abschaltet, was hierfür natürlich Voraussetzung ist.

@Thomas_v2.1 ,
Den Rücklauftemperatur-Regler auf 5°C Regeln lassen zu wollen, ist recht gewagt! Bei 5°C am Rücklauf ist die Zulufttemperatur in etwa genau so kalt. Bei spätestens 5..6°C Zulufttemperatur sollte aber in letzter Instanz das Frostschutzthermostat auslösen. Ich stelle den Sollwert für die Rücklauftemperatur gewöhnlich ein paar Grad unter den Min-Sollwert der Zulufttemperatur ein, so dass im Normalfall der Rücklauftemperaturregler nie aktiv wird. Man kann den Sollwert für die Rücklauftemperatur auch gleitend zum Sollwert der Zulufttemperatur machen. Wenn man das dann noch un-bedienbar macht, bewahrt man manch "unsicheren" Kunden vor Fehleingaben. Nicht selten habe ich an dieser Stelle schon Sollwerteigaben im "Komfortbereich" vorgefunden. Lediglich beim Anlagenstart hebe ich den Sollwert an, und lasse ihn allmählich und stoßfrei auf den Normal-Sollwert abfallen.


----------



## ducati (14 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wenn man sich einen eigenen Baustein für die Wandlung auf Dreipunkt und ohne Stellungsrückmeldung kreiert, dann sollte man die Steuersignale bei 0% und bei 100% einfach zum Referenzieren anstehen lassen. Ich habe noch keinen Stellantrieb gesehen, der intern nicht in den Endlagen abschaltet, was hierfür natürlich Voraussetzung ist.


Ich find die Siemens Schrittregler auch komisch und bau mir da auch immer was eigenes.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 November 2022)

Ich denke ich werde mir meinen Stellungsregler mit simulierter Rückmeldung nochmal optimieren. Das aus zwei Schrittreglern zusammenzuführen scheint mir nicht sinnvoll möglich zu sein. Ich zeige aber die Rückmeldung normalerweise mit an, weil sich daraus diverse Dinge ableiten lassen. Z.B. hatte ich mich heute gewundert, warum bei 6°C Außentemperatur der Mischer schon auf 80% offen steht. Ich geh aufs Dach, hatte jemand die Tür hinterm Heizregister offen stehen und der Ventilator hat direkt Außenluft angesaugt. Wenn man so eine simulierte Rückmeldung hat, dann läuft die ja gerade wenn man dauerhaft regelt immer weiter von der realen Stellung weg, und dann kommen immer Fragen auf.


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2022)

Ich würd an deiner Stelle nochmal der mechanischen Ursache für das Verstellen des Potis nachgehen.
Öffnungswinkel von Mischer und Antrieb kontrollieren.
Einbaulage kontrollieren ... Da hab ich mich mal bei einem Mischer blamiert, weil ich den Antrieb um 90° verdreht draufgebaut hab.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 November 2022)

Das ist halt Bastelkrams, weil die Potentiometer als Zubehör dazugekauft werden können, z.B. Siemens SKD. Da steht in der Anleitung wie das anzubringen ist, 0 Ohm messen, draufsetzen. Und wenn du es anschraubst ist es schon wieder um 5% verstellt. Die obere Endlage sind dann wenn man das Poti nimmt um 10V abzugreifen auch nicht bei 10V, sondern bei 8V. Da muss man nach der Montage erst nochmal Endpositionen anfahren, und die Werte im Programm eintragen. Außer dass sich diese mit der Dauer trotzdem verstellen (weil das halt billiger Plastikkrams ist), muss das auch noch jemand bei Austausch des Antriebs wieder mit dem Programmierer abgleichen. Da muss auf jeden Fall eine Kalibrierfunktion her, und ich hatte beim Bestand auch ein Poti, das hat sozusagen über den Endwert hinausgedreht und kam unten wieder rein. Das kann man zwar alles abfangen, aber am liebsten würde ich das mit diesen Rückmeldungen ganz bleiben lassen.


----------



## Heinileini (14 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn man so eine simulierte Rückmeldung hat, dann läuft die ja gerade wenn man dauerhaft regelt immer weiter von der realen Stellung weg, und dann kommen immer Fragen auf.


Wenn die "Korrektur" immer weiter in 1 Richtung läuft, dann wird bis an den anderen Anschlag gefahren und irgendwann dort korrigiert ...
So gesehen wäre eine RückMeldung der MittelStellung wahrscheinlich mindestens so hilfreich wie die der EndLagen.
Könntest Du denn über den MotorStrom ermitteln, ob eine EndLage erreicht ist? Ich glaube, das ist das, was Dieter schon mit "StromRelais" gemeint hat.
Wie schnell erfolgt eigentlich das Auf- bzw. ZuFahren des Ventils von Anschlag zu Anschlag? Ist die Zeit kurz genug, so dass die ungewollte "NebenWirkung" (Ventil zu weit auf bzw. zu weit zu) sich in "vertretbarem" Rahmen hält? Dann könnte man es mit "OrientierungsFahrten" in regelmässigen zeitlichen Abständen versuchen, statt damit zu warten, bis das Ventil sowieso (alle JubelJahre mal?) auf 0% oder 100% gefahren werden soll?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das ist halt Bastelkrams, ...


Tja, wenn doch die Baugruppen entweder einen zu hohen AnschaffungsWiderstand haben oder eine zu geringe Qualität ... was bleibt dann noch als Alternative?
Ich hatte mal in Richtung "BastelKram" weitergesponnen und zunächst die zwei EndschalterMeldungen per drehbarer Blende mit zwei GabelLichtschranken gedanklich nachgestrickt und dann noch 4 weitere Varianten auf der Basis, diese 2 Bit freizügig als A-B-Signal zu interpretieren:

```
a  ====================|__
                       :
b  __|====================
    ::                 ::
   0%:                 :100%  
     5%               95%

Bild 1: EndSchalter "gedeutet" als 2 Flanken A-B-Signal


a  __|===========|________
     :           :  
b  ________|===========|__
    ::     :     :     ::
   0%:     :     :     :100%  
     5%   35%   65%   95%

Bild 2: 4 Flanken A-B-Signal; ab 5% alle 30%;
        mit EndSchalter"Sammel"Meldung (a OR b)


a  _____|=======|_________
        :       :    
b  _________|=======|_____
    :   :   :   :   :   :
   0%  20% 40% 60% 80%  100%
 
Bild 3: 4 Flanken A-B-Signal; alle 20%


a  ______|=========|______
         :         :
b  ___________|===========
    :    :    :    :    :
   0%   25%  50%  75%   100%
             
Bild 4: 3 Flanken A-B-Signal; alle 25%
        mit Flanke bei 50%


a  __|=================|__
     :                 :
b  ___________|===========
    ::        :        ::
   0%:       50%       :100%
     5%               95%
             
Bild 5: 3 Flanken A-B-Signal; ab 5% alle 45%
        mit Flanke bei 50%; mit EndSchalterFunktion
```
Zu Bild 1: "Normale Endschalter", interpretierbar als Ausschnitt einer A-B-SignalPeriode mit 2 Flanken.
Als EndLagenBereiche habe ich willkürlich 0% .. 5% und 95% .. 100% genommen.
Denkbar wäre genau so auch z.B. 0,0% .. 0,5% und 99,5% .. 100%.
Sichergestellt sein muss, dass die Endlagen sicher gemeldet werden. Wie genau das sein muss bzw. praktikabel ist? Keine Ahnung.

Zu Bild 2: Erweiterung auf 4 Flanken durch das HineinSchieben der beiden bisher nicht genutzten Flanken in den Bereich 0% .. 100%.
Der Einfachheit und Einheitlichkeit wegen auf die Positionen 5% und 95%.
Nachteil: Es ist nicht erkennbar, welche Endlage gemeldet wird.
Vorteil: Der GesamtBereich ist in 2 kleine und 3 grössere Abschnitte unterteilt, so dass die aktuelle Position "genauer" abzufragen ist.

Zu Bild 3: Wie Bild 2, aber gleichmässige Aufteilung des GesamtBereiches.
Nachteil: Meldung der Endlagen noch viel schwammiger.
Vorteil: Gleich grosse Abschnitte zu je "nur" 20%.

Zu Bild 4: Reduktion auf nur 3 Flanken im relevanten Bereich.
Nachteil: Vergrösserung der Abschnitte auf 25% (verglichen mit Bild 3).
Vorteil: Eine Flanke bei 50%. Andere Interpretation: es gibt ein Signal, das aussagt, auf welcher Seite von 50% die aktuelle Position liegt.

Zu Bild 5: Wie Bild 4, aber mit zwei grösseren Abschnitten um die MittelLage und zwei kleineren Abschnitten an den Endlagen.
Nachteil: Vergrösserung der grossen Abschnitte auf 45%.
Vorteil. Erheblich genauere Eingrenzung der Endlagen auf 5%. Es kann abgefragt werden, welche der beiden Endlagen gemeldet wird.

Mir ist die Variante nach Bild 5 am liebsten, weil damit die beiden Endlagen und die MittelLage recht genau als OrientierungsPunkte ausgewertet werden können.
Aber ob das praxisgerecht ist, weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht ist die Variante nach Bild 4 besser geeignet, weil das testweise Auf- bzw. ZuFahren des Ventils auf 25% (statt 0%) bzw. auf 75% (statt 100%) genau genug zum Abgleichen sein könnte und ohne das stärker störende(?) ZuFahren auf 0% bzw. ohne das stärker störende(?) AufFahren auf 100% auskommt?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ... muss das auch noch jemand bei Austausch des Antriebs wieder mit dem Programmierer abgleichen.


Eine PersonalUnion zwischen Monteur und Programmierer wäre nicht denkbar?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Außer dass sich diese mit der Dauer trotzdem verstellen (weil das halt billiger Plastikkrams ist), ...





Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da muss auf jeden Fall eine Kalibrierfunktion her,


Du denkst dabei bestimmt an eine automatische KalibrierFunktion, da Du mit der LangzeitStabilität ohnehin nicht zufrieden sein kannst.
Wenn man eine automatische KalibrierFunktion realisiert hat, könnte man eigentlich auf ein zusätzliches manuelles Kalibrieren verzichten?
Die "Mechanik" muss so gut reproduzierbar zusammenpassen, dass eine falsche (verdrehte) Montage ausgeschlossen werden kann.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> und ich hatte beim Bestand auch ein Poti, das hat sozusagen über den Endwert hinausgedreht und kam unten wieder rein. Das kann man zwar alles abfangen, ...


... muss man aber nicht, wenn man solche Potis nicht bzw. überhaupt keine Potis benutzt.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ... aber am liebsten würde ich das mit diesen Rückmeldungen ganz bleiben lassen.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich alles, was irgendwie mit einem Poti funktioniert.
Wäre denn eine digitaler "BastelKram" mit einer drehbaren Blende und 2 GabelLichtschranken akzeptabel?

So ganz ohne RückMeldung, nur auf PiQuadratMalDaumen-Zeiten basierend, wäre mir der ganze Aufwand zu gross, nur um mit viel zu ungenauen Werten zu "kalibrieren". 

Zum Schluss noch ein Schwenk zurück zur Version "mit Poti":


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die obere Endlage sind dann wenn man das Poti nimmt um 10V abzugreifen auch nicht bei 10V, sondern bei 8V.


Woher kommt die BetriebsSpannung für das Poti? Ist sie stabilisiert? Oder schwankt sie durch Ab- oder ZuSchalten irgendwelcher Geräte?
Hast Du evtl. einen AnalogAusgang frei, mit dem Du das Poti speisen könntest? Dann könntest Du diesen AnalogAusgang evtl. zusätzlich(?) zum Kalibrieren benutzen?
Ich sehe im Moment keine Notwendigkeit, den vollen SpannungsBereich von 0 V .. 10 V nutzen zu müssen. Wenn Du z.B. für 0% auf 0,5 V oder 1 V kommst und für 100% z.B. den Wert 9,5 V oder 9 V hast, kann das durch Skalieren ausgebügelt werden, was ja beim Kalibrieren sowieso "angepackt" werden muss.


----------

